

Show HN: A simple game that uses EmberJS - itsbits
https://github.com/thecodejack/emberjs-zatacka-game

======
itsbits
I dropped learning EmberJS before i started it a month back mainly coz of the
complexity. But this guy uses EmberJS for this game. He also provided a
reference to BackboneJS game. After going through both codes realised, EmberJS
is quite good and better if you really get the understanding.

